# [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not a peep on their site about battereis. Does anyone know what they
used? Range? Running time?

Dave Cover



> Lawrence Rhodes <[email protected]> wrote:
> > http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/English/index.htm
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was thumbing through the photos and I looked at the one with the 
covers off. I could not believe that they have retained the belt 
drive CVT. From my perspective, one of the main advantages of going 
to an electric drive was the ability to get rid of that inefficient CVT.

I'm curious if they did the calculations comparing an electric drive 
designed to run a simple direct reduction (chain?) to an electric 
drive that used the CVT. The motor size drops a bit with the CVT, but 
the efficiency is likely to be terrible.

Bill Dube'

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

According to the Design page of their site they did not retain the CVT. 
There is certainly no purpose for it as far as I can see. Their motor should have 
plenty of torque at low rpm's.
As far as their batteries The only reference I could find is that one of 
their sponsors is LTC Lithium Technology Corp. 

Rick Miller


In a message dated 11/25/2007 12:23:51 PM Central Standard Time, 
[email protected] writes:
I was thumbing through the photos and I looked at the one with the 
covers off. I could not believe that they have retained the belt 
drive CVT. From my perspective, one of the main advantages of going 
to an electric drive was the ability to get rid of that inefficient CVT.

I'm curious if they did the calculations comparing an electric drive 
designed to run a simple direct reduction (chain?) to an electric 
drive that used the CVT. The motor size drops a bit with the CVT, but 
the efficiency is likely to be terrible. 




**************************************Check out AOL's list of 2007's hottest 
products.
(http://money.aol.com/special/hot-products-2007?NCID=aoltop00030000000001)

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of the bike with the CVT showing:
http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/images/cp06_15.jpg

Perhaps this is a picture of an earlier build, and the CVT was
later removed?



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > According to the Design page of their site they did not retain the CVT.
> > There is certainly no purpose for it as far as I can see. Their motor should have
> > plenty of torque at low rpm's.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> "Andrew Kane" <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Here is a picture of the bike with the CVT showing:
> > http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/images/cp06_15.jpg
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, what a neat looking 3-phase pancake motor! Wonder where that came 
from?

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Tim Humphrey" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 26, 2007 9:07 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website


>
>
>
>
> On Sun, 25 Nov 2007 15:35:07 -0800, "Andrew Kane" <[email protected]> 


> > wrote:
> >> Here is a picture of the bike with the CVT showing:
> >> http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/images/cp06_15.jpg
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

here: http://www.lynxmotiontechnology.com/introtosema1.htm

On Nov 26, 2007 11:29 AM, (-Phil-) <[email protected]> wrote:
> Wow, what a neat looking 3-phase pancake motor! Wonder where that came
> from?
>
> -Phil
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Tim Humphrey" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Monday, November 26, 2007 9:07 AM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website
>
>
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > On Sun, 25 Nov 2007 15:35:07 -0800, "Andrew Kane" <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> >> Here is a picture of the bike with the CVT showing:
> >> http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/images/cp06_15.jpg
> >>
> >> Perhaps this is a picture of an earlier build, and the CVT was
> >> later removed?
> >>
> >
> > Nope, thats the new build.
> >
> > Here's a pic of the old build.... definately no CVT, and it looks to be
> > lead-acid powered.
> >
> > http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/English/photos_old.html
> >
> >
> > --
> > Stay Charged!
> > Hump
> > I-5, Blossvale NY
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> > For subscription options, see
> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> >
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>



-- 
www.electric-lemon.com

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the link Peter!

-Phil
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Peter Gabrielsson" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 26, 2007 11:52 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website


> here: http://www.lynxmotiontechnology.com/introtosema1.htm
>
> On Nov 26, 2007 11:29 AM, (-Phil-) <[email protected]> wrote:
>> Wow, what a neat looking 3-phase pancake motor! Wonder where that came
>> from?
>>
>> -Phil
>>
>> ----- Original Message -----
>> From: "Tim Humphrey" <[email protected]>
>> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
>> Sent: Monday, November 26, 2007 9:07 AM
>> Subject: Re: [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website
>>
>>
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> >
>> > On Sun, 25 Nov 2007 15:35:07 -0800, "Andrew Kane" 
>> > <[email protected]>
>> > wrote:
>> >> Here is a picture of the bike with the CVT showing:
>> >> http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/images/cp06_15.jpg
>> >>
>> >> Perhaps this is a picture of an earlier build, and the CVT was
>> >> later removed?
>> >>
>> >
>> > Nope, thats the new build.
>> >
>> > Here's a pic of the old build.... definately no CVT, and it looks to be
>> > lead-acid powered.
>> >
>> > http://electricsnowmobile.mcgill.ca/English/photos_old.html
>> >
>> >
>> > --
>> > Stay Charged!
>> > Hump
>> > I-5, Blossvale NY
>> >
>> > _______________________________________________
>> > For subscription options, see
>> > http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>> >
>>
>> _______________________________________________
>> For subscription options, see
>> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>>
>
>
>
> -- 
> www.electric-lemon.com
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

eCycle,
CMG series (electronic commutator built-in, then controlled by standard 
motor controller such as Alltrax)

Doug
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "(-Phil-)" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, November 26, 2007 2:29 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] McGill University Electric Snowmobile Team website


> Wow, what a neat looking 3-phase pancake motor! Wonder where that came
> from?
>
> -Phil
> ----- Original Message ----- 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

